# Outstanding early Shetlands



## rosaroca (Jul 2, 2008)

Which ponies come to mind when you think of outstanding early Shetlands? These can be great breeding animals or show animals. Just want to make sure I don't miss any important ones in the Outstanding Shetland book.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 2, 2008)

Pat,

Do you have a copy of Our Shetland Hertiage by Scott Uzzel (I may have just butchered that)? Anyway, if you want outstanding EARLY shetlands, this is an excellent reference!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the book by Scott Uzzel ...here are some of the early shetlands named in it.

Prince Of Wales

King Larigo

Silver Crescent

Black Patton

Aristocrat of Linnwood

Colonel Cody

Hillswicke Oracle

Golden Boy Crescent

Seth Thomas

Kewpies Dolls Oracle

Curtiss Frisco Pete

Those are a few named in the Uzzel book ...


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 2, 2008)

Ramble Ridge Rocket

Kilbro's Willie Doo

etc.


----------



## rosaroca (Jul 3, 2008)

I see a few names I haven't researched yet. Thanks! I'll get right onto those!

Pat



muffntuf said:


> Ramble Ridge Rocket
> 
> Kilbro's Willie Doo
> 
> etc.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jul 3, 2008)

You might also look at Winnie the Pooh of Arenosa - she carried a lot of the names listed earlier in her pedigree, so might not be "old enough" - if she were still alive today, she would be about 40. She was a cornerstone for Audrey Barret's Arenosa program and shows up in a lot of the Arenosa pedigrees that are in the ring & doing a lot of winning today (such as Establo & LB Sundance Stock Farm)

I was priveleged to own Winnie for the last 8 years of her life -- at age 24 she was breathtakingly beautiful and upon her arrival I took a long hard look at the results of the first 12 years of our breeding program and said to myself: "Boy have I got a long way to go!" That was about 15 years ago and I still feel we have a lot of catching up to do!

Stacy


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't forget the older Dun Haven, KenMar, Kilbrow or WAH, Wempe, etc. lines.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jul 3, 2008)

Another personal favorite of mine is Spit N Image - don't remember his farm prefix, but I believe he was very wellknown for his motion.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 3, 2008)

Orloff

Silver Crescent

lightning bug

Realization


----------



## rosaroca (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!

Pat


----------

